

The Highest Form of Flattery - mwetzler
https://keen.io/blog/46309336554/the-highest-form-of-flattery

======
mwetzler
One of our customers just alerted us to this copycat website. We view it as a
really nice compliment to our designer, Micah Wolfe! I love the comment
someone left in their feedback "an original website".
[https://recomio.uservoice.com/forums/198081-general/suggesti...](https://recomio.uservoice.com/forums/198081-general/suggestions/3784097-an-
original-website)

~~~
arekp
Did you contact them before smearing them in public?

~~~
mehwoot
In what way is this a smear?

------
TeMPOraL
Reminds me of kids in secondary school who copy their homework directly from
Wikipedia and then forget (or don't know how) to remove formatting and
hyperlinks, bringing to their teachers printouts full of blue, underlined
text.

If copy-pasting without leaving such obvious traces of it is such a difficult
thing for people, then our civilization is doomed.

------
nabaraj
Yes the design looks similar but it looks like just a UI copy. The styling,
scripts are pretty much different.

Fun fact:

keen.ico (OP) : banner_icons_light.png 800 x 454

recom.io(Alleged copier) : banner_icons_light.png 3928 x 2228

~~~
epoxyhockey
_keen.ico (OP) : banner_icons_light.png 800 x 454_

 _recom.io(Alleged copier) : banner_icons_light.png 3928 x 2228_

The image on keen.io has "_small" in the filename (not as you typed it). The
large version of the image is also hosted on keen.io's AWS:
[https://keen_web_static.s3.amazonaws.com/img/banner_icons_li...](https://keen_web_static.s3.amazonaws.com/img/banner_icons_light.png)

~~~
jakejake
If the rip-off company is hot-linking images or CSS files then it gives
keen.io an excellent opportunity to mess with them. Keen.io just has to copy
the files to a new folder, update their HTML - then start having fun with the
old images.

------
adnam
I'd definitely fork that

------
dkador
I like how they're linking directly to the keen S3 bucket that hosts google
prettify's CSS.

------
DanBC
There used to be a great website for this kind of thing (<http://pirated-
sites.com/>), but it's unfortunately dead.

Maybe that's a nice project for someone else?

------
archivator
It looks completely different now:
[http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/b76a925667955563e430ac0d7...](http://ctrlq.org/files/screenshots/b76a925667955563e430ac0d7ab14e99.png)

------
dangrossman
They're hosted on EC2 (or some platform running on EC2). I wonder with what
granularity Amazon responds to DMCA notices? Do they terminate the instance,
delete the AMI, suspend the account?

------
dreen
meh, its just a bunch a rules in css and some simple images. its more a
question of fashion rather than intellectual property.

------
mwetzler
hmm... seems recom.io took down their site now

~~~
dpe82
Still there for me.

------
jayfuerstenberg
At least change the background colors.

------
gdi2290
comment.insert(-1, "great minds think alike")

